# Turist licence plates



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

First, sorry for this beeing a long post.
But there really is only 5 small questions.

Much has happened since last time I was on this forum.
But now I'm going to Spain, this year in October.
The apartment is rented for 11 months and everything seems ok.

New since last time is that I'm taking my own car with me.
And I've found some information that I hope some of you can help me to understand better.
Google Translate is doing a poor job I'm afraid.

Ok, so this is the case.
I'm from Norway and thus me and my car is from the European Economic Area (EEA).
My drivers license is valid in EU for the whole period I'm staying in Spain (until the year 2075).
The car is from 2008 and thus the first EU vehicles control will be in 2012. (After I leave Spain).

To my knowledge I'm allowed to drive my car on my Norwegian license plates for 6 months in Spain.
After that period I'm supposed to get Turist Plates that will allow me to drive for another 6 months before I'll have to renew them.

I'll arrive in Spain the 1. of October 2010.
And I'm staying until the end of August 2011.
I guess that the 6 months period is not nulled by the end of a full year but that my first 6 months will last until the end of March 2011.
So I would need Turist Plates for the period of 1. April and out August 2011 (5 months).


And here's the part I would like to get some help with.

I've found this PDF on the Dirección General de Tráfico site.
http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...virtual/vehiculos/matriculacion/turistica.pdf

From that PDF I understand the following :
- The fee is 90,90 Euro pr. 6 months
- My passport is needed to verify my name and address etc.

The next item I don't understand.
"Autorización de la Administración Tributaria"
What kind of paper do they ask for here?

Then I guess they're asking for the Registration Certificate, Part 1 and part 2?
Or is this not needed since I'm not going to sell the car? 
(google translate is confusing me)
Part 1 is always in the car but part 2 is supposed to be kept safe and NOT in the car as that would make it too easy to re-register the car on a new owner.
So I would like to leave that part at home here in Norway if possible. (I can bring a copy?)

The next item I don't understand at all.
Google translate is telling me to bring my head  Sure, I'll have it with me all the time hehe.
Or, I think it ask me for the receipt for the annual fee I pay to the norwegian custom for my car?


The rest of the PDF is for renewal (PRÓRROGA DE MATRÍCULA TURÍSTICA) and the last section (PASE A MATRÍCULA ORDINARIA) is for the regular registration (and not needed for my turist plates?)

The pdf is telling me that I can find the official application form on the Dirección General de Tráfico - I'm sorry but I can't find it.
The search is giving me this pdf (and another copy of it and some text, but no application form).

And finaly the last question, what office do I have to go to for this?
Is the local police station ok? Or the town hall?
I'm not speaking spanish so if I could bring the appliccation form with me I think that would help.

Thank you for reading this long post.
I hope that some of you will have some answers for me.

Kind Regards


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, this is the link with the information on the website if that makes more sense then the PDF.

.: Ministerio del Interior (España) - Matriculación especial :.


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Ok, the fist post must have been too long, sorry.
After 99views and no sound from anybody I guess that either this question is to simple or you all drive around without knowing about this - or have spanish cars.

So I'm closing this thread from my side.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

I´m guessing its because no one has imported anything from a non EU country. I did think though that tourist plates are more used to export something out of Spain not for bringing anything in?

Sounds much easier to leave your car in Norway, come here and then either do a long term rental or buy a cheap runaround while here


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I have a friend in Benalmadena selling his car. €5500 including the transfer.

Not sure if I'm allowd to paste the link here (Jo take off if I'm not allowed)

Peter Macdonald-Howe | Facebook

Eleva lunas delantero electrico, radioCD, airbags frontal y lateral, aire acondicionado, direccion asistida, pintura metalizada, lavaparabrisas posterior, cristales tintados, 5 apoyacabezas, cambio manual, asiento conductor altura regulable, nivelación de faros, volante regulable, cinturones con pretensores, retrov. ext. calefactables, parachoques del color del vehículo, tercera luz de freno, barras de techo, nuevo neumáticos por ITV esta año (solo el uso de 5,000km), el último cambio cinturón sincronización a 171,000km. 
Pasada la ITV hasta Marzo de 2012. 
€5,500 Transferencia incluido en el precio.





ShinyAndy said:


> I´m guessing its because no one has imported anything from a non EU country. I did think though that tourist plates are more used to export something out of Spain not for bringing anything in?
> 
> Sounds much easier to leave your car in Norway, come here and then either do a long term rental or buy a cheap runaround while here


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Well.. assuming that isn´t a Cayenne Turbo or something, I said cheap!!!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

It's a Focus Estate in good conditrion. They are re-loacting to Fuerteventura due to lack of work on Del Sol.



ShinyAndy said:


> Well.. assuming that isn´t a Cayenne Turbo or something, I said cheap!!!


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, to buy a new car is not an option.
Long term rental was not a cheap option either.

I know that tourist plates often are used as export plates but this is not the case here as I'm not buying/selling/exporting anything, just using my own car for a longer period then allowed as a tourist.

As I'm from Norway, European Economic Area (EEA), I think this is the rules I've got to comply with.
But I understand that this is for all non-spanish cars (the non-EU person thing is if the owner/driver is from outside of the EU/EEA).

So, a british car, drowen by its british owner in Spain for longer then 6 months as a tourist will need these plates as much as I need them as a member of the EEA.

I might be very wrong on my understanding of the information on the dgt.es site and in the pdf and other info on the net but I can't find better information.

You're not regarded to be a tourist if you stay longer then 3 months.
And my insurance is only valid for 3 months at a time also.
So I'm returning to Norway every 90 days, but the car stays behind (only driving it to/from Spain at the beginning/end of my 11 months).
But this will not affect the car and 6months, since I'll only be out of the contry for 1 day at the time and the car is left behind.

But as I've mentioned, I can be very wrong and thats why I asked for help to translate/understand what's needed in the first place.

Most other tourist I've spoken to (norwegians staying in spain for more then 3 months and brought theyr car with them) didn't know about this. Ignorance is blizz they say 
But if anything should happen, and the plates are not ok - I might be without insurance and must pay much to get the car back. Aboslutely not an option.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

So it sounds like you are looking at matriculating the car onto Spanish plates, not tourist plates. In which case just look at the hundreds of threads about how to bring your UK car legally into Spain. It all sounds like a huge amount of effort and expense to go to for the sake of 11 months though - you would probably find an insurer that would cover you (I had insurance on my UK plated car here)


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re registering a car*

I understand there are people who can help you re register a car and who speak excellent Spanish. One such is: Lorraine 606 067 251/966 764 876 email [email protected]. Perhaps it would be worth sending an e mail?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Twain said:


> Sorry, to buy a new car is not an option.
> Long term rental was not a cheap option either.
> 
> I know that tourist plates often are used as export plates but this is not the case here as I'm not buying/selling/exporting anything, just using my own car for a longer period then allowed as a tourist.
> ...


No, A British owner , or any owner from within the EC community has two options after 6 months . 
1) leave the country
2) change it on to spanish plates. 
Tourist plates are solely for the purpose of allowing a non-Eu citizen to puchase a vehicle , free of tax, drive it around for a maximum period of 6 months in any one year ( although this can be extended a few times ) then import & register the car in their own country.

In addition, although Norway is not in the European Community , it is in the European Economical Space, along with Lichtenstein & Iceland, & it's citizens are treated exactly the same as EC citizens residing in another country. 
See here. Number 1.
Ciudadanos Europeos


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> I understand there are people who can help you re register a car and who speak excellent Spanish. One such is: Lorraine 606 067 251/966 764 876 email [email protected]. Perhaps it would be worth sending an e mail?


yes, there are many many people who can

it's also perfectly possible to do it yourself


even if you don't speak Spanish


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I really don´t get this law, how do people that come here in a campervan or similar and drive around the country for a year or two on holiday manage? There is absolutely no way anyone is going to matriculate anything onto Spanish plates only for them to change it back when they drive out of Spain


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> I really don´t get this law, how do people that come here in a campervan or similar and drive around the country for a year or two on holiday manage? There is absolutely no way anyone is going to matriculate anything onto Spanish plates only for them to change it back when they drive out of Spain


No , they don't most go back for mot etc, but some don't.
I asked this specific question of the Dvla on the thread 'British cars in spain? , I think it was called .Their reply is on it but Jo will have to dig it up as i can't find it . Leaving that aside though , most people don't realise that also if you leave the UK for an extended period of more than 6 months, you lose your right to healthcover & are required to re-register on your return; regardless of whether you have a house in the UK, pay tax & soc. sec. ;Etc. Most people don't have a problem as unless you tell them they don't really know that you've gone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Although re the healthcover one would imagine that you´d have travel insurance anyway if away on "holiday"


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*health Care*

Some doctor's surgeries are getting a little cuter now. They will not do repeat prescriptions for longer than three months and checks are being made against the electoral roll as to who lives where.


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Ok, so I can forget about the tourist plates because of the paperwork and cost.

And since I'm staying from Oktober this year and to the end of August next year, my 6 months period expires.... in the end of March? or in the end of June?

And after that I'll just have to avoid beeing caught?
Since I'll have to take the car out of Spain for 6 months before I can have it in Spain for new 6 months....and that's not an option.

So....what do people do?

I guess I can drive to Portugal or France for a weekend and buy something so I've got some proof that I've not been in Spain and try to use it as document for beeing "new" to Spain with my car.... sounds stupid but if it works....
Or I could just play stupid as the rest and ignore the rules and pray for the best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I and plenty of others have driven on non Spanish plates for many years (with legal insurance) and have never had any problems with the Guardia after being stopped. I´m pretty certain that given you aren´t "resident" here and genuinely are only here for 10 months they would have to be in a really REALLY grumpy mood to do anything about it. Just sort out insurance that will cover you for the 10 months and you´ll be fine


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Would I need extra spanish insurance for the car? (after the first 6 months)
It's fully covered in Norway and for Europe now, but I guess that's only as a tourist, not sure what happens after 6 months.
I'll give my insurance company a call tomorrow.


Thanks for all the input and comments.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> I really don´t get this law, how do people that come here in a campervan or similar and drive around the country for a year or two on holiday manage? There is absolutely no way anyone is going to matriculate anything onto Spanish plates only for them to change it back when they drive out of Spain


I've found it now andy; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/39452-british-cars-spain-19.html
If you read the replies from the dvla you'll see that not only do they say that if you are going to be out of the country for 12 months you must notify them that it has been exported & that after 6 months in another EC country you must re-plate but in the final reply from the specialist dept. ( on page 20 ) they can't offer any advice on what the requirements are. Basically it's an eu law with glaring holes in it.


----------

